# Dumb Question



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Well you guys may think this is dumb but I am an ameture slingshot hunter , it all started off with me watching a video of this guy on YouTube named lightgeoduck , dont know if you guys heard of him but he is awesome with a slingshot . He mentioned that he onece killed a squirrel by sendng a shot through his gut , he this explained that it was not good . So I though , " ohh , if there that easy to penetrate , a lung shot should be easy and humane ". So I buy myself some 18mm oak and sawed out the chalice desighn , with the band saw and routered it all at my school woodshop after school , I cut out some gold theraband , 2 per side and it was 2cm wide . I shoot 1/2 inch steel like everyone says to do . I keep hitting squirrel after squirrel but they only get a little winded and never die . Is a head shot non negotiable , or am I doing something wrong ?? Help


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yep. Lightgeoduck is on here. He'll probably pop up sooner or later. As to your predicament, I really don't know. I will say that squirrels are generally pretty tough to kill. I can and have killed them before but only with headshots.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've shot squirrels in the chest with 36 cal lead and it will almost kill them instantly.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Make sure your bands aren't cut to long so your utilizing the power. You should be stretching them @ 5x relaxed length. ex: a draw length of 30 inches would use a 6 inch active length. A 40 inch draw would use 8 inch. A well place shot to the head or vital organ area is needed. Your utilizing blunt force trauma as opposed to penetration with bleeding to kill with a sling shot. Squirrels have a tough hide .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tommy.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF.

2---Do some reading in the Slingshot Hunting Forum (near the middle of the home page of the forum). You should find lots of squirrel stories that'll touch on your problem in that area.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Moved to Slingshot Hunting Forum.

Just a guess, but you probably aren't sending that 1/2 steel at a high enough velocity.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

If your not greeting successful kills, try going for the headshot, because while I understand that you can't get them all, injuring animals is never a good thing.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd also recommend 36-38 cal lead ammunition, it's what I, and logo96 use.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

where are you stoping at when you draw the sling shot.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> where are you stoping at when you draw the slingshot.


I stop at my jawline , witch is a 36 inch draw , i cut my bands 8 inches long so i dont max them out when i stretch , they end up being 7 inches after tying them to the pouch and fork ect


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I shoot heavy, I talked with a couple people that where being successful with lighter ammo so I took a squirrel with a .40 cal lead ball. he died on the spot but Im more accurate with larger ammo. go for head shots they work almost every time


----------

